# What the @#$%



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

Can anybody tell me what the heck this is? Not gunna lie its a little creepy!


----------



## wingtipped (Oct 5, 2005)

looks like headlights.


----------



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

It cant be its in the middle of a 2 section corn field


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Wild Guess - could it be the static charge building on the ground with the picture taken the instant before a lightning strike? Did it storm that night?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

the goast of Lucelle Ball :huh: :huh:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Deer obviously triggered the pic, and there is probably water on the lense or something right infront of the camera. Many pics will get big glares like that out of nowhere.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Ghost of deer seasons past? If you can get an arrow in him, that would make a pretty interesting mount.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im bettin' its the anal probe.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

C'mon, it's clearly an alien spacecraft. You guys are all just part of the cover-up.


----------

